# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  پرداخت انلاین با ماژول vm_sbpayment برای virtuemart1.1

## saidshp

با سلام

ماژول vm_sbpayment برای پرداخت انلاین با کارتهای عضو شتاب از طریق بانک سامان به کار میرود.

برای استفاده از این ماژول ابتدا باید جوملا1.5  و سپس کامپوننت 1.1 virtuemart را نصب کنید.

راهنمای نصب:

این راهنما را در پکیج اصلی قرار دادم اینجا هم میذارم.

ابتدا فایل vm_sbpayment.zip را unzip کنید این فایل را میتوانید در پایان پست دانلود کنید.

فایلهای زیر را در مسیرهای گفته شده با مجوز 777 کپی کنید .

فایل checkout.sbpayment.php  را در پوشه administrator\components\com_virtuemart\html کپی کنید


فایلهای ps_sbpayment.php و ps_sbpayment.cfg.php را در پوشه administrator\components\com_virtuemart\classes\pa  yment کپی کنید

پوشه sbpayment_lib را در این مسیر administrator\components\com_virtuemart\classes\pa  yment کپی کنید

پوشه nusoap را نیز در این مسیر administrator\components\com_virtuemart\classes کپی کنید.

در مرحله بعد باید با استفاده از محتویات فایل sql.sql یک جدول در پایگاه داده ای که جوملا را نصب کرده اید با پسوندی که برای جدولهای جوملا در موقع نصب انتخاب کرده اید بسازید

محتوای فایل sql.sql


create table jos_vm_sbpayment( order_id INT(11) NOT NULL , 
order_number CHAR(32) NOT NULL, 
ref_num CHAR(32) NOT NULL, 
PRIMARY KEY(order_id)) 
TYPE=myisam;
 پیش فرض برای جوملا گزینه jos_ است که در فایل sql.sql ذکر شده .اگر در  هنگام نصب جوملا این گزینه را تغییر داده اید پس به جای jos_ از همان گزینه انتخابی خودتان در موقع نصب جوملا استفاده کنید.
 حال phpmyadmin را باز کرده  وارد پایگاه داده ای که جوملا را نصب کردهاید شوید و گزینه sql را انتخاب کنید و محتویات فایل sql.sql را  کپی کنید در کادر بزرگی که در وسط صفحه قرار دارد و سپس دکمه go را کلیک کنید.حال اگر با پیغام خطا مواجع نشدید کار را ادامه دهید.
 البته این روند ممکن است بستگی به نسخه  phpmyadmin و فارسی یا انگلیسی بودن تغییرات اندکی داشته باشد.
 تا به حال مراحل زیر بنایی کار پایان یافته و فقط نصب  و پیکربندی باقی مانده که به ترتیب در زیر امده است 


در این راهنما از virtuemart نسخه انگلیسی استفاده می کنم چون در نسخه فارسی برای پیکربندی اولیه هنوز مشکلاتی وجود دارد بهتر است در هنگام نصب این ماژول جوملاو ویژومارت را به زبان انگلیسی تغییر دهید و پس از نصب دوباره به زبان فارسی برگردانید 

 1 - وارد قسمت مدیریت جوملا شوید گزینه commponent (گسترشها)را کلیک کنید واز منو ی پایین افتادنی گزینه virtuemart یا فروشگاه را کلیک کنید.

2 - حال در قسمت مدیریت virtuemart هستید

گزینه store (فروشگاه) را کلیک کنید بعد از منوی پایین افتادنی گزینه add payment method (افزودن روش پرداخت) را انتخاب کنید .

3 - از سربرگ payment method form (شکل کلی روش پرداخت) گزینه active (فعال) را تیک بزنید

4 - گزینه payment method name (نام روش پرداخت) یک اسم برای این ماژول انتخاب کنید مثلا (بانک سامان) دقت کنید که این نام در قسمت کاربری نمایش داده می شود وسعی کنید نامی واضح باشد.

5 - در قسمت code با حروف بزرگ این گزینه را وارد کنید SBPAY

6 - در قسمت payment class name (نام کلاس پرداخت ) از منوی پایین افتادنی ps_sbpayment.php را انتخاب کنید.

7 - در قسمت payment method type (نوع روش پرداخت) گزینه html form based(e.g.paypal) را انتخاب کنید.

8 - حال  سربرگ configuration(پیکربندی) کلیک کنید.

9 - فایل extra.php را باز کنید وتمام محتویات  ان را در قسمت payment extra info (اطلاعات بیشتر) کپی کنید

10 - گزینه applay (به کار گیری) راکلیک کنید.

11 - بازهم  سربرگ configuration(پیکربندی) کلیک کنید

12 - حالا پیکربندی اصلی را انجام دهید توضیحات در خود این فایل قرار گرفته.

در اخر اگر با خطای شبیه به این Cannot redeclare class مواجه شدید باید اکستنشن php_soap را غیر فعال کنید.

ورژن جدید 1.1.1 سازگار با php5 و php4 را می توانید دانلود کنید در ضمن اگر با ماژول قبلی مشکلی ندارید لازم نیست که ماژول را جایگزین کنید

با عرض معذرت دیگه از این اسکریپت پشتیبانی نمیشه و لطفا ایمیل نزنید چون پاسخ داده نمیشه

----------


## vdiint

قبل از هر چیز کمال تشکر را بابت زحمتی که کشیدید دارم.
در توضیحات مراحل نصب یه نکته در مورد ایجاد جدول در پایگاه داده گفتید. متاسفانه خیلی ها مثل من روش ایجاد جدول پایگاه داده را نمی دونند.
"در مرحله بعد باید با استفاده از محتویات فایل sql.sql یک جدول در پایگاه داده ای که جوملا را نصب کرده اید با پسوندی که برای جدولهای جوملا در موقع نصب انتخاب کرده اید بسازید"
اگر ممکنه نحوه ایجاد جدول را هم توضیح دهید. 
من خیلی به این ماژول نیاز دارم و قطعا خیلی ها هستند که مثل من نیازمند این هدیه شما هستند. واقعا کار شما در خور تحسین هست.
سوال بعد اینکه آیا این ماژول باید فقط روی نسخه 1.1 virtuemart نصب بشه. روی نسخه 1.2 امکان نصبش نیست؟

----------


## jordanir

سلام
فقط عضو شدم که بگم کارت عالیه. البته در نصب هیچ مشکلی نیست ولی در مورد تستش من با این مرچنت آی دی تستی :
00025004-02
چک کردم ولی جواب نداد در ضمن ترنز اکشنم هم 1 ریالی بود. آیا خودتون تستش اوکی شد؟ در ضمن من دارم از لوکال هاست چک میکنم. با همین آی دی و از روی لوکال با یک پکیج دیگه تست کردم وارد صفحه پرداخت شد ولی با ماژول شما فروشنده ناشناس را نشان میدهد.

----------


## saidshp

> قبل از هر چیز کمال تشکر را بابت زحمتی که کشیدید دارم.
> در توضیحات مراحل نصب یه نکته در مورد ایجاد جدول در پایگاه داده گفتید. متاسفانه خیلی ها مثل من روش ایجاد جدول پایگاه داده را نمی دونند.
> "در مرحله بعد باید با استفاده از محتویات فایل sql.sql یک جدول در پایگاه داده ای که جوملا را نصب کرده اید با پسوندی که برای جدولهای جوملا در موقع نصب انتخاب کرده اید بسازید"
> اگر ممکنه نحوه ایجاد جدول را هم توضیح دهید. 
> من خیلی به این ماژول نیاز دارم و قطعا خیلی ها هستند که مثل من نیازمند این هدیه شما هستند. واقعا کار شما در خور تحسین هست.
> سوال بعد اینکه آیا این ماژول باید فقط روی نسخه 1.1 virtuemart نصب بشه. روی نسخه 1.2 امکان نصبش نیست؟


باسلام
اموزش ساخت جدول رو تو فایل دانلودی گذاشتم اینجا هم میذارم.
phpmyadmin را باز کرده وارد پایگاه داده ای که جوملا را نصب کردهاید شوید و گزینه sql را انتخاب کنید و محتویات فایل sql.sql را کپی کنید در کادر بزرگی که در وسط صفحه قرار دارد و سپس دکمه go را کلیک کنید.حال اگر با پیغام خطا مواجع نشدید کار را ادامه دهید. البته این روند ممکن است بستگی به نسخه phpmyadmin و فارسی یا انگلیسی بودن تغییرات اندکی داشته باشد

اگر منظور شما virtuemart  1.1.2 هست مشکلی نیست.
موفق باشید.

----------


## jordanir

با سلام مجدد به آقای  مهندس سعید شمس پور و تشکر از ایشان.
آیا امکان توسعه البته در جهت مخالف وجود داره یعنی اینکه این ماژول رو برای ویرتومارت 1.0 هم تهیه کنید؟
در ضمن مشکل قبلی من هنوز پابرجاست؟ اینکه با ماژول شما به صفحه فروشنده ناشناس میره در حالی که با همان مشخصات و بسته ایران پی اچ پی وارد صفحه پرداخت میشه مرچنت آی دی تستس را هم بالا نوشتم. در هز دو حالت هم از لوکال هاست 127.0.0.1 دارم ترنزاکشن را انجام میدم و 1 ریالی هم هست. شما فکر میکنی مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## saidshp

> با سلام مجدد به آقای  مهندس سعید شمس پور و تشکر از ایشان.
> آیا امکان توسعه البته در جهت مخالف وجود داره یعنی اینکه این ماژول رو برای ویرتومارت 1.0 هم تهیه کنید؟
> در ضمن مشکل قبلی من هنوز پابرجاست؟ اینکه با ماژول شما به صفحه فروشنده ناشناس میره در حالی که با همان مشخصات و بسته ایران پی اچ پی وارد صفحه پرداخت میشه مرچنت آی دی تستس را هم بالا نوشتم. در هز دو حالت هم از لوکال هاست 127.0.0.1 دارم ترنزاکشن را انجام میدم و 1 ریالی هم هست. شما فکر میکنی مشکل از کجاست؟


باسلام
به امید خدا برای ورژن 1.0 هم قصد دارم ولی کمی زمان می بره.
در مورد مشکلی هم که گفتید تا جایی که بنده اطلاع دارم امکان تست وجود نداره.
 اگر اشتباه می کنم لطفا بگید تا ببینم مشکل از کجاست.
مننون ازشما.

----------


## jordanir

با امید موفقیت.
ورژن 1.0 به طور کل فرمت ویرتومارتش یه خورده متفاوته اونم به خاطر اینه که اچ تی ام ال بیس 1.1 را نداره. اگر بتونم کمک کنم خوشحال میشم ولی فکر کنم بهتر باشه اول مشکل این ورژن را حل کنیم. من فایل کامل سورس تست شده را براتون میفرستم. بله امکان تست وجود داره. با مرچنت آی دی تستی که بانک به عنوان فروشنده فرضی میشناسه.
فایل براتون میفرسم به ایمیلتون از شما هم خواهش میکنم توی وب قرار ندین. چون خودتون میدونید چه مشکلاتی پیش میاد. در ضمن خوشحال میشم در مورد سایر بانک ها هم بتونیم با هم همکاری داشته باشیم. پروتوکل تمام درگاه ها را دارم. اگر خواستید میتونیم به دلایل امنیتی با ایمیل با هم در تماس باشیم.
ایمیلم را که میشناسید با همین آی دیه.
فعلا خدا نگهدار.



> باسلام
> به امید خدا برای ورژن 1.0 هم قصد دارم ولی کمی زمان می بره.
> در مورد مشکلی هم که گفتید تا جایی که بنده اطلاع دارم امکان تست وجود نداره.
> اگر اشتباه می کنم لطفا بگید تا ببینم مشکل از کجاست.
> مننون ازشما.

----------


## saidshp

سلام 
مشکل  در واقع نمیشه گفت مشکل بانک پیغام خطای اشتباه میده .
virtuemart مبلغ رو به صورت اعشار درج میکنه مثلا وقتی مبلغ شما 1ریال هست به این صورت نمایش وذخیره می کنه.  1.0000 که همین باعث میشه بانک خطای شناسایی رو بده که اصلا هیچ ربطی نداره.
می تونید از پست اول ورژن جدید رو دانلود کنید که یک سری بهینه سازیهای دیگه ای هم انجام دادم.

----------


## if20000

با سلام الان امکان دانلود برنامه نیست برای دانلود این ماژول در حال حاضر چه کار کنم

----------


## if20000

کسی جواب من رو نمیده من چه طوری این ماژول رو دانلود کنم

----------


## yaqubian

دوست عزیز
جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر لطفا به آدرس saidshp@yahoo.com ایمیل بزنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## saidshp

ماژول رو تو پست اول ضمیمه کردم راحت دانلود میشه که؟

----------


## sabair

دوست عزيز آيا اين امكان دارد كه با جوملا 1.0 كار بكند با تشكر
متشكرم

----------


## jordanir

اگر منظورتون ویرچومارت 1.0 هست خیر در حال حاضر این امکان وجود ندارد. اگر پست های قبل را مطالعه می کردید متوجه میشدید.



> دوست عزيز آيا اين امكان دارد كه با جوملا 1.0 كار بكند با تشكر
> متشكرم

----------


## jordanir

ازادیت گفتارتون به خاطر خلاصه شدن پست ها پوزش می طلبم.
خواهشمندم در صورت ارتقا تغییرات را در پست نهایی اعلام بفرمایید البته ویرایش پست اول به آخرین ورژن بسیار عالیه ولی تغییرات را هم بفرمایید ممنون میشم.



> با سلام خدمت همگی .
> ........
> ارتقا به ورژن 1.0.5
> 
> برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونید تماس بگیرید saidshp@yahoo.com
> با تشکر.

----------


## saidshp

سلام  خدمت شما.
ادیتهایی که انجام میدم مشکلات خیلی کوچیکی هستن ولی از این به بعد سعی میکنم پست بدم بعد هم همه رو تو یه پکیج میذارم چون بقیه که تازه می خوان دانلود کنن گیج نشن همین.

jordanir عزیز یه ایمیل برات فرستادم لطفا بخونید.

----------


## sabair

دوست عزيز منظور من خود مديريت محتواي مي باشد 
يا اين امكان وجود دارد
چون تاكيد كرديد با مديريت محتواي 1.5 به بالا كار مي كند

----------


## kont_200

آیا برای virtuemart 1.5 هم کاری می شود کرد

----------


## saidshp

این ماژول روی جوملا 1.5 
ویژومارت 1.1 اجرا میشود

----------


## kubalilo

> این ماژول روی جوملا 1.5 
> ویژومارت 1.1 اجرا میشود


سلام

روی virtuemart ورژن 1.1.2 چی ؟ کار میکنه ؟

----------


## saidshp

بله
منظور همون ویژومارت 1.1,0 به بالا هست یعنی اخرین پچ همون  شماره 0 به بالا
تا الاان روی این ورژن ها 
1,1,0
1,1,1
1,1,2

----------


## sabair

مشكل حل شد
فقط با جوملا 1.5 به بالا و ويژومارت 1.5 به بالا كار مي كند

----------


## madx22

سلام
ممنون به خاطر برنامه بسیار مفیدتون ...
واقعا به این برنامه احتیاج بود ..
راستی توی جوملا که ثبتش کردینه ؟

خب من چند تا سوال داشتم ... شرمنده از این سیستم های بانکی من اطلاع ندارم ..
اول اینکه این سیستم برای چه بانک هایی کار می کنه ...

دوم اینکه .... میشه یکم درمورد مراحل کار بانک ها برای این سیستم ها توضیح بدید ؟
مثلا از بانک باید چی بگیریم ؟؟ چه فرم هایی رو باید توی بانک پر کنیم ... و اینکه فایلی که از بانک می گیریم چطور توی این برنامه استفاده کنیم ...
باز هم ممنون

----------


## kont_200

payment extra info گزینه کجا قرار دارد هر چی می گردم پیداش نیم کنم لطفا یک نفر کمکم کنه ممنون می شم

----------


## saidshp

> payment extra info گزینه کجا قرار دارد هر چی می گردم پیداش نیم کنم لطفا یک نفر کمکم کنه ممنون می شم


برای نصب از ویژومارت انگلیسی استفاده کنید بعد از نصب به فارسی برگردونید نسخه فارسی مشکل قالب داره

----------


## amirsoltani

با عرض سلام و تشکر
من نسخه اصلی را از جوملا کد گرفتم ولی بازم extra info نداشت؟
ممنون

----------


## saidshp

> با عرض سلام و تشکر
> من نسخه اصلی را از جوملا کد گرفتم ولی بازم extra info نداشت؟
> ممنون


منظورت رو درست نگرفتم ولی اول جوملا 1.5 بعد ماژول ویژومارت بعد از اون نصب ماژول vm_sbpayment
برای نصب هم حتما زبان سایت رو به انگلیسی برگردونید بعد از نصب به زبان فارسی

----------


## serious_joker

می بخشید: من بخش 9 نصب رو درست متوجه نشدم . امکانش هست بیشتر توضیح بدید .
چی رو تو کجا کپی کنم؟؟

خیلی عذر می خوام

----------


## siavashsay

با سلام ! يه درخواست داشتم ! و اينكه اگه كسي ماژول پرداختهاي همه بانكهاي شتاب رو داره در اختيار همه بذاره ! ممنون ميشم ! اين هم ايميل منه اگه بنا به دلايل امنيتي نميشه لينك بذاريد ! ممنون ميشم هرچه سريعتر اين كارو انجام بديد ! siavashsayareh@gmail.com يا حق!

----------


## hadiran

*سورس پرداخت انلاین بانک های ایران* 
سلام این مجموعه شامل سورس پرداخت اینترنتی بانک های ایران هست !

بانک های :

. اقتصاد نوین
. سامان
. پارسیان

به همراه ماژول پرداخت کامل این بانک ها برای فروشگاه ساز کامریس !

توجه : برای استفاده از این اسکریپت ها تنها داشتن یک حساب در این بانک ها کافی نیست بلکه شما باید پین کد مربوط به مشتریان پرداخت اینترنتی رو از بنک دریافت کنید که برای این کار باید با بانک قرار داد ببندید

کاملا فارسی هستند و شما خیلی ساده میتونید ادیتشون کنید !!


دریافت فایل 
پسورد : ندارد
وضعیت : رایگان
لينك دوم
http://rapidshare.com/files/87885647/B_ir_php.rar
pass : hba

----------


## addmin

ویرچومارت 1.1.2 فارسی را از کجا می تونم دانلود کنم یک فایل به نام E-commerce_Parsjoomla_full_install_beta1_1.5.7  از سایت پارس جوملا دانلود کردم ولی موقه نصب ارور می ده چکار کنم خیلی عجله دارم لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## addmin

هیچ کس نیست که جواب من را بدهد

----------


## razdan

من با بانك قرارداد دارم و در صفحه فروشنده نام فروشگاه من ديده ميشود و خريد هم با موفقيت انجام ميشود ولي در برگشت به سايت جوملايي من قبلا خطا ميداد : رسيد ديجيتالي حاوي كاركترهاي غير مجاز است . حال با كمي تغييراتي كه در فروشگاه ويرچومارت دادم اين بار در ارتباط با بانك سامان در فروشگاه و باز با اينكه از طرف بانك ابتدا خريد با موفقيت انجام ميشود ولي در برگشت به سايت خطا ميدهد كه Ip address فروشنده نامعتبر است . از اين جهت كه در قرارداد من و بانك اين آدرس ذكر شده بود و احتمالا در خريدها چك ميشود اين آدرس ، و چون ديروز سرور سايت من عوض شده گفتم شايد اين آدرس من هم عوض شده و بانك نميشناسد ولي مدير هاست من گفت كه اي پي عوض *نشده* است . با اين حساب اين مشكل از كجا ميتواند باشد ؟ ضمن اينكه نميدانم آيا اگر اين مشكل حل شود باز با خطاي قبلي روبرو خواهم شد يا ان مرحله رد ميشود و بعد به اين خطا ميرسد ؟! ممنون ميشوم اگر جناب شمس پور يا دوستان وارد ديگر راهنماي ام بكنند .

----------


## POLBADMAN

من هم اين مشكل دارم

----------


## sajjad_eb

سلام
با VirtueMart 1.1.3 کار نمی کنه  :گریه:

----------


## amirsoltani

سلام
برای حل مشکل رسید دیجیتالی چه کار باید کرد؟

----------


## Messenger

سلام دوستان
کلافه شدم !
هر کاری میکنم نصب نمیشه ! موقعی که میخوام محتویات  extra.php رو در قسمت پیکربندی ذخیره کنم خطا میده و میگه که نمیتونه صفحه index.php رو پیدا کنه  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :اشتباه:  :خیلی عصبانی: 

کسی میتونه برام نصب کنه ؟ حقالزحمه اش رو هم پرداخت میکنم

----------


## letelite

سلام آقای مهندس 

من همه اون کارهه رو کردم این خطا رو داد :

*Parse error*:  syntax error, unexpected T_IF in */home/myweb/public_html/fa/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/ps_sbpayment.php* on line *1

علت چی میتونه باشه ؟
*

----------


## Messenger

> سلام آقای مهندس 
> 
> من همه اون کارهه رو کردم این خطا رو داد :
> 
> *Parse error*:  syntax error, unexpected T_IF in */home/myweb/public_html/fa/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/ps_sbpayment.php* on line *1
> 
> علت چی میتونه باشه ؟
> *


سلام
اینجا متروکه شده کسی جواب نمیده... شما کدوم نسخه ویرچومارت و جوملا رو استفاده کردین ؟ دقیقا ؟ از کجا دانلود کردین ؟

----------


## mailwork

کسی ماژول پرداخت آنلاین برای پارسیان رو داره؟ یا بلده سامان رو تبدیل به پارسیان کنه؟

----------


## samanoqo

سام بادی...؟ انی بادی...؟

----------


## ssbahman

> سلام
> اینجا متروکه شده کسی جواب نمیده... شما کدوم نسخه ویرچومارت و جوملا رو استفاده کردین ؟ دقیقا ؟ از کجا دانلود کردین ؟


سلام من هم این مورد رو داشتم...
تونستم رفعش کنم...
در صورتی که هنوز شما این مشکل رو دارید با من تماس بگیرید تا راهنماییتون کنم.


nito.iran@gmail.com
www.irg-group.com

----------


## amirasap

با سلام
من متاسفانه این ارور رو دریافت می کنم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید:


*Warning*:  SoapClient::SoapClient() expects parameter 2 to be array, string given in */home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/sbpayment_lib/sbp_funcs.php* on line *13*

*Fatal error*: Uncaught SoapFault exception: [Client] SoapClient::SoapClient() [<a href='soapclient.soapclient'>soapclient.soapclient  </a>]: Invalid parameters in /home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/sbpayment_lib/sbp_funcs.php:13 Stack trace: #0 /home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/sbpayment_lib/sbp_funcs.php(13): SoapClient->SoapClient('https://Acquire...', 'wsdl') #1 /home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/html/checkout.sbpayment.php(29): sbp_verify('nr0jPkS8HytMF+V...', '02127963-123765') #2 /home/parsiann/public_html/components/com_virtuemart/virtuemart.php(214): include('/home/parsiann/...') #3 /home/parsiann/public_html/libraries/joomla/application/component/helper.php(162): require_once('/home/parsiann/...') #4 /home/parsiann/public_html/includes/application.php(124): JComponentHelper->renderComponent('com_virtuemart') #5 /home/parsiann/public_html/index.php(68): JSite->dispatch('com_virtuemart') #6 in */home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/sbpayment_lib/sbp_funcs.php* on line *13*

----------


## بابک علمدار

دوستانی که ارور دریافت می کنند بهتر هست روی لوکال نصب کنند و بعد به هاست منتقل نمایند ...
برای من که کار کرد ، با تشکر

----------


## jahromy

> با سلام خدمت همگی .
> چند مدت قبل به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستان دست به کار شدم تا یک ماژول پرداخت انلاین برای کامپوننت فروشگاهی جوملا یعنی virtuemart 1.1 بنویسم این کامپوننت یکی از پیشرفته ترین کامپوننتهای جوملا محسوب میشه ولی یکی از مشکلات اساسیش همین پرداخت انلاین بوده که براحتی می تونید با این ماژول حلش کنید.
> 
> تصمیم گرفتم این ماژول رو open source در اختیار همه دوستان بذارم.
> 
> 
> ماژول vm_sbpayment برای پرداخت انلاین با کارتهای عضو شتاب از طریق بانک سامان به کار میرود.
> 
> برای استفاده از این ماژول ابتدا باید جوملا1.5  و سپس کامپوننت 1.1 virtuemart را نصب کنید.
> ...



سلام

من قصد دارم همچین ماژولی رو برای سیستم فروشگاه ساز ویارت بنویسم
ممکنه درباره پروتکل نوشتن ماژول پرداخت آنلاین توضیحی بفرمایید (اینکه باید چه چیزی از سیستم مد نظر بدانم و چگونه بنویسم )

دموی ویارت
demo.viart.ir

----------


## major_,agic_majid

> با سلام
> من متاسفانه این ارور رو دریافت می کنم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید:
> 
> 
> *Warning*:  SoapClient::SoapClient() expects parameter 2 to be array, string given in */home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/sbpayment_lib/sbp_funcs.php* on line *13*
> 
> *Fatal error*: Uncaught SoapFault exception: [Client] SoapClient::SoapClient() [<a href='soapclient.soapclient'>soapclient.soapclient  </a>]: Invalid parameters in /home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/sbpayment_lib/sbp_funcs.php:13 Stack trace: #0 /home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/sbpayment_lib/sbp_funcs.php(13): SoapClient->SoapClient('https://Acquire...', 'wsdl') #1 /home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/html/checkout.sbpayment.php(29): sbp_verify('nr0jPkS8HytMF+V...', '02127963-123765') #2 /home/parsiann/public_html/components/com_virtuemart/virtuemart.php(214): include('/home/parsiann/...') #3 /home/parsiann/public_html/libraries/joomla/application/component/helper.php(162): require_once('/home/parsiann/...') #4 /home/parsiann/public_html/includes/application.php(124): JComponentHelper->renderComponent('com_virtuemart') #5 /home/parsiann/public_html/index.php(68): JSite->dispatch('com_virtuemart') #6 in */home/parsiann/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/sbpayment_lib/sbp_funcs.php* on line *13*


منم به همین مشکل برخورد کردم

----------


## hamedhm

سلام به همگی
من میخواهم ماژول سامان رو برای بانک پارسیان استفاده کنم لطف می فرمایید راهنمایی کنید؟
فووووووری فوووووووری لطفا.
 :اشتباه:

----------


## ehsan7413

سلام.
راستش من با ماژول پرداخت بانک سامان مشکل عجیبی پیدا کردم.هر چقدر هم فارسی و انگلیسی جستجو کردم جوابی نگرفتم.
من از جوملا فروشگاهی 1.5.10 تی سی شاپ با ویرچومارت 1.1.3 فارسی و ماژول 1.0.3 بانک سامان مهندس شمس پور استفاده می کنم.همه کارها درست هست و من یک جنس 1000 ریالی رو از سایت خودم خریداری می کنم .بانک سامان سایت من رو به عنوان فروشنده فرضی میشناسه.بعد از اینکه پول رو پرداخت کردم و تراکنش با موفقیت انجام شد،و نوشت بدون خطا،هنگامی که بانک ریدایرکتم می کنه به سایتم (به آدرس :'index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=checkout.sb  payment') که سایت من پیام موفقیت آمیز بودن رو نمایش بده ، با ارور 500 internal server error مواجه می شم.اگر تراکنش موفقیت آمیز نباشه بانک بازهم من رو به آدرس 'index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=checkout.sbp  ayment' ریدایرکت می کنه اما هیچ پیغامی از وضعیت خرید رو نمایش نمی ده.فقط یه صفحه ویرتو مارت خالی از سایتم باز میشه(اما حداقل اون صفحه باز میشه اما در حالت موفق آمیز بودن فقط ارور 500 internal server رو می گیرم و اصلا هیچ پیجی از وب سایتم و ویتومارت باز نمیشه)
خواهش می کنم منو راهنمایی کنین 
این ارور 500 رو هم هرچی تو لوگ های سرورم هم دیدم فایده نداشت.چیزه مفیدی وجود نداشت
ببخشید اگر تو انتخاب تاپیک اشتباه کردم

----------


## Mohammad MG

درود

کسی میدونه چطوری میشه از این ماژول برای بانک پارسیان استفاده کرد؟
ممنون میشم، کمک کنید.
اگه از دوستان کسی هست که این کارو میکنه، لطفا هزینه رو به من پی ام کنه.
مرسی

----------


## fumnimda

برای این پرداخت یک ریالی پیغام "خطا در شبکه" میده. مشکل بانک یا من؟

----------


## aryanweb

کسی برای پارسیان کاری انجام داده؟
لطفا اگه کسی داره بفرسته!

----------


## farhadniyari

> سلام دوستان
> کلافه شدم !
> هر کاری میکنم نصب نمیشه ! موقعی که میخوام محتویات  extra.php رو در قسمت پیکربندی ذخیره کنم خطا میده و میگه که نمیتونه صفحه index.php رو پیدا کنه 
> 
> کسی میتونه برام نصب کنه ؟ حقالزحمه اش رو هم پرداخت میکنم




سلام اگه نتونستی حلش کنی باهام تماس بگیر برات راش میندازم
فقط قبلش برو سایت www.sep.ir و مدارک لازم رو جهت افتتاح حساب مرچنتی بانک سامان دریافت کن و پرکن و به آدرس تهران خیابان ولیعصر بالاتر از میدان ونک انتهای خیابان خدامی پلاک 104 برو شرکت خدمات پرداخت بانک سامان و مدارک رو بهشون بده 4 روز کاری طول میکشه تا حسابت اکتیو بشه.
بعدش بگو من برات درستش میکنم. هزینه اش رو هم با هم به توافق میرسیم. درضمن من میتونم لوگوهای برنامه رو هم بردارم که هیچ لینک اضافی تو صفحاتت نباشه. برای نمونه میتونی سایت  www.forsales.ir  رو ببینی.
موفق باشی
فرهاد نیاری
info@niyari.ir

----------


## Mazisoft

با سلام و خسته نباشید 
شرمنده من این ماژول بانک سامان رو نصب کردم روی version 1.1.2 va 1.1.3 اما وقتی به مرحله پرداخت میرسه بانک سامان انتخاب می کنم و میزنم این پیغام رو میده 
*Please review the provided data and confirm the order!*

من روی لوکال هاست با برنامه XAMPP اجراش کردم جوملا رو

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید. :افسرده:

----------


## sajjad_eb

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_EXIT in /home/-------/public_html/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/ps_sbpayment.php on line 1
این error رو می ده
مشکل از چیه؟

----------


## shafiee2009

آهای ملتی که اینجا رو راه اندازی کردین خوب این همه آدم سوال پرسیدن چرا هیچ کس جواب نمیده ؟
منم VirtueMart 1.1.4 stable رو نصب کردم.مشکلی باهاش ندارم فقط پرداخت آنلاین میخوام.این روش هم درپیت بود و کار نکرد.
کسی راه درست و حسابی نداره هم به ما و هم به بقیه خلق خدا بده ؟
دمتون گرم پیشاپیش

----------


## rafig256

سلام. من هم تو بند 9 عملیات مشکل دارم محتوایی که می فرمایید کپی کنم رو از توی فایلی که در اختیار گذاشتین پیدا کردم اما اون فایلی رو که می فرمایید داخلش پیست (paste) کنیم پیدا نمی کنم. می شه کسی کمک کنه؟
ضمنا من هنوز با بانک هماهنگ نکردم تو چه مرحله ای باید این کار رو انجام بدم؟
ممنون می شم کسی جواب بده!

----------


## rafig256

سلام. مشکل اصلی رو پیدا کردم! ورژنی که من از  virtuemart دارم تو اون قسمت payment method type که باید اصولا دو تا tab باشه فقط یکی هست یعنی tab مربوط به configuration اصلا نیست. من روی دو تا از ورژن های virtuemart تست کردم. 1.1.6و ورژن 1.1.3. حالا اگه شما راهنمایی کنید که این آموزش با کدوم ورژن virtuemart همخوانی داره ممنون می شم.
البته من تو سایت اصلی virtuemart  تو قمست راهنما همون دیدم که اون tab  مورد نظر شما هست. اما اینکه راهنماش برای ورژن چنده نمی دونم. شاید هم باید چیزی رو تو فروشگاه ساز فعال کنم تا اون tab فعال بشه.
ممنون می شم یکی کمکم کنه!

----------


## ms1456

سلام هرکی سایت پربازدید انگلیسی داره به من میل بزنه برای همکاری و کسب درامد عالی از گوگل:mohammadasayesh67@gmail.com

----------


## sajjad_eb

کسی هست برای ویرچومارت 2 کد نویسی برای شتاب کرده باشه؟ پولی یا رایگان فرقی نمی کنه. جایی سراغ دارید؟

----------


## SoltanWorld_tech

> سلام آقای مهندس 
> 
> من همه اون کارهه رو کردم این خطا رو داد :
> 
> *Parse error*:  syntax error, unexpected T_IF in */home/myweb/public_html/fa/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/classes/payment/ps_sbpayment.php* on line *1
> 
> علت چی میتونه باشه ؟
> *


فایل مورد نظر رو باز کنین 
خط های توضیحات نویسنده رو پاک کنید
درست میشه

----------

